# Goodbye, Manx



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Today, I had to put my manx to sleep. He was 19 years old - a good old age for a cat. He was loyal, smart, patient, and great with small children. He won't just be missed; he will be long remembered.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear that. I'm sure you two had a great time together.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My commiserations. I've been there, and you are right, we never forget our pets because they are so special and unique.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Sid James said:


> My commiserations. I've been there, and you are right, we never forget our pets because they are so special and unique.


Dearest Manxfeeder: I've been there also--at least twice, when I allow myself to remember--and I completely understand that words alone are not enough to assuage your grief. The only "consolation" is that our beloved pets are no longer in excruiating pain. May God Bless You. Hang in there. samurai. Manx will always be in your heart, and--at some level--I think that he/she knew you were doing what you did only so he/she would not not have to undergo any more suffering. This is what I tell myself 
every day when the memories become simply too much for me to bear. The best thing you, and all other owners who love their pets can do for them while they are with us for their--unfortunately--relatively brief times they are on this earth with us is to provide them with the best, most comfortable life we can; and this is *exactly* what you did. Know that. I'm very sure Manx knows that as well.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

That thread title frightened me very much! Augh, to add on, Chopin's Ocean Etude is now playing.... I thought that you were leaving TC! I hope that shouldn't happen for quite a while yet....  

As for Manx, perhaps having at least 5 pet birds over the course of a few years can't even put me in the mindset of one who has lost a, well, more tangible pet. :lol: Anyway, i hope that it turns out alright, and perhaps you would get another cat!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's to 19 wonderful years of manxfeeding. Our sympathies to you.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my cat of 12 years one year ago, I know how difficult it is to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, and best wishes, Manxfeeder.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss :angel:, Manx. 

Thanx for the pic.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm sorry Manx  very cute cat. I know it's hard to lose a feline companion


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

19 years that's a long life for a cat, also based on your description i can only assume that he had a great life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Manxfeeder. It is always heartbreaking to have to say goodbye to a beloved pet.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

You have our sympathies. We lost our cat (15 and a half) just about a year ago and our border terrier (16 and a half) just over 3 weeks ago so we share your loss. It is so sad when a pet has to go. We are now pet-less after 38 years of cats and dogs and not sure what to do.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Manxfeeder, I'm so sorry to hear this. You must be feeling bereft, after the privilege of spending nineteen years with such a beautiful cat of character. Every best wish.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

handsome cat, Manx. Here's to his memory :cheers:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

What a fine looking critter!

What I love about our domestic animal friends is that there is this cross-species communication. I never anthropomorphize creatures, but love them _for the fact they are animals and yet, somehow, have agreed to 'work with us.'_ (I find this cooperation, decades into my life, still near miraculous and fascinating.)

I think those who have never had such a relationship are understandably in the dark as to what kind of true communication and bonding goes on, and that particular relationship has nothing to do with how any of us relate to other people.

Your cat, it seems, had one great run, and one of extra-normal longevity: congratulations, you were both lucky, but this also makes the loss great.

I am also old enough that if I lost my pet (don't want to think about that, of course) I would be very quick to find another, which would not be a replacement, but... life without is just that much less interesting 

My condolences.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, Manxfeeder. But I am happy that apparently Manx had a great life and was an awesome companion. Keep the good memories and let he have his deserved rest!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

It seems it was good and obedient feline. RIP old boy


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

So sorry to here this, old buddy. I just had one of mine run over and I only had her for a couple years so I can feel you. We're with you, man.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

kv466 said:


> So sorry to here this, old buddy. I just had one of mine run over and I only had her for a couple years so I can feel you. We're with you, man.


@ kv466, I'm so sorry for your loss; I had the same thing happen to me while I was watching my cat crossing our street. Happened on a gloomy, miserable Friday, just like today.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to read this - he looked a real character and thankfully had a very long life for a stubbin.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Manxfeeder.

Never had a cat myself due to an allergy, they used to make me sneeze violently. But as a dogman I know the sadness of losing a pet-companion.

Jos


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of a cute cat. 
My condolences and best wishes to you, Manxfeeder.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

And here I pictured "Manx" as being some ferocious K-9 you've been feeding all this time. My image of you has been forever altered! 

But seriously, sorry for your loss. I do understand the pain of losing a pet that has become very close. Take the time you need to grieve and then maybe get yourself a new little friend you can cherish.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry Manxfeeder that I did not catch this thread until today. I believe our animal friends are far smarter than we often credit them. They certainly feel as deeply as we do and I believe it is our solemn duty and privilege to be as caring for them as you obviously have been.

Though it is the wrong color, and mayhap not the style of music you appreciate, here is a little something that may comfort in a small way.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for the support and kind words. You all are the best!


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Manxfeeder - I just had a similar experience. My neighbor just had to put her 19 year, 10 month old cat down about 10 days ago. I'd known the cat for years, and took care of her when she traveled. (which was very often) I really loved that cat. I got to go see the cat one last time and say good bye. I'm not much of a person to cry, but I did then. And she wasn't even my cat! Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Your cat was so similar to my cousin's cat! My condolences in your loss.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry - however, what a great, long life - and you acted in time to prevent further suffering. Out of sheer self-indulgence (I couldn't stand the thought of parting with my golden retriever), I waited 30 hours too long: my baby bled out in my arms after tumors in his stomach ruptured early one Friday morning when I had him scheduled for euthanasia just a day away on Saturday.

His loss is grievious, but compounded by my own inaction. This I must live with. Having been there, I wish you a productive grieving process. It's absolutely necessary./K


----------

